# What Type of Siamese



## Anomoley (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

Just rescued a teeny, tiny, malnourished 7 week old kitten... and this is her mom. I'm wondering what "type" of Siamese she is, any ideas? 

Pics of kitten coming up as soon as I can snap a couple. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## Anomoley (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's the kitten, as promised. 

Her eyes are tearing up because of the URI she currently has... and she doesn't have much hair because she's very malnourished, but she's in great spirits and is a super sweet little purrmachine!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks to be a Seal point domestic


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

The baby is GORGEOUS... those eyes!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Seal-point Siamese mix (since you don't have pedigree showing ancestry), but excellent sapphire-blue eyes to die for! She's a real sweetheart and a beautiful little girl, lucky you!


----------



## Anomoley (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks very much for your thoughts, she really does have some incredible eyes -- and she is a cool kitty, no doubt about it!


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Nov 1, 2012)

Could be either a seal point or a chocolate point. But looks to be a seal. The kitten looks to be a chocolate though.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

preciousgurl63 said:


> Could be either a seal point or a chocolate point. But looks to be a seal. The kitten looks to be a chocolate though.


The kitten is a seal point too. There is no way a choc point can be that dark as a kitten. My Metoo (choc point Birman) only has a dark nose and ears when she was that young, and her legs and tail were faintly colored.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup, definitely seal point


----------



## PHILIPPE & MEI LI (Nov 30, 2012)

*wow, gorgeous cat..*

*my mei li is part siamese . We adopted her from our shelter*


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Could be an offshoot with that long hair. Balinese or sumpin'

Gorgeous kitty. You're gonna get your ears talked off.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Long hair. Could be Balinese.

Gorgeous kitty. You're gonna get your ears talked off


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Where did you get the "long hair" part Dave? Both mom and kitten are obviously short haired :/


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow what amazing blue eyes  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

